# Who loves their Vision Daw?



## Breitenbach (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm definitely enticed by what Vision Daw has to offer, but I'm wondering who around here has one. Has it been a good experience? Is the service they offer worth the additional price compared to a self-built PC DAW?


----------



## Breitenbach (Jan 15, 2019)

one month later...


----------



## chillbot (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm getting one built this week. I think it is my 14th or 15th computer from them, something in that range, going back 15+ years. They are always fantastic.


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 15, 2019)

Been a while since I had one, but at one point I did and it was rock solid (primarily used as a slave).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 15, 2019)

I have two, one I bought from them in 2003 and a 2009-era one I bought from a certain member here.

Both still work really well. They do a very good job.


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 15, 2019)

Who is old enough to have thought this was a thread about Opcode’s flagship Software?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 15, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> Who is old enough to have thought this was a thread about Opcode’s flagship Software?



I'm old enough, but that's not where my brain went.


----------

